# reaper or harvester figurine



## kostgar (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello,

This came from the same area as the previous item. The guy was most likely holding a scythe. There is also a stand but no marking on that either. The figurine is about 12" tall. Any ideas? Age?

Thanks!


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 25, 2019)

Very nice find but ...?


----------

